# Wrote a new song - Gold in the Desert! (Acoustic performance)



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Wrote this song last week in some of the most inspired 25 minutes I've had recently. It's super fun to play cause it feels like a freight train that keeps going haha That makes it pretty challenging to sing too and definitely needs more warming up than I did before this video (none, lol). 

Anyway, I'd love to hear what you think of it


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice. Not bad.
Just a little critique. Your singing is a bit flat. 
It's something that many of us have problems with. Our inner ear and vocal cords don't always mesh.
Here's a page of youtube vids that you may consider checking out.
Otherwise, nicely done.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Nice. Not bad.
> Just a little critique. Your singing is a bit flat.
> It's something that many of us have problems with. Our inner ear and vocal cords don't always mesh.
> Here's a page of youtube vids that you may consider checking out.
> Otherwise, nicely done.


Thank you! Oh yeah, definitely flat here. I should've warmed up more. But the song's sitting a bit better with my ears now, I may redo the video. 

Thanks again


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

A redo sounds like a good idea.
I record all of our band's rehearsals so we can analyze and work on the areas for improvement.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Capo at three, then play in Gm with different chord shapes?

Whatever. Always a fun time with @Sunny1433 .

Dang good toon! 

EDIT: If you re-do post again right at the top so the new listeners know what's going on without scrolling. I have learned this on a song-writing forum.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

laristotle said:


> A redo sounds like a good idea.
> I record all of our band's rehearsals so we can analyze and work on the areas for improvement.


Yeah, will do a redo  I have another song coming out next week I think. Just wanna keep putting stuff out and learn to sing and play better as I go. I've recognized I just woodshed WAAAAAY too much to the point I just don't release anything...
This way, I can keep getting better


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Capo at three, then play in Gm with different chord shapes?
> 
> Whatever. Always a fun time with @Sunny1433 .
> 
> ...


Yeap, I did consider lowering the key. But I can sing it when warmed up... Maybe half a step down for now..

But thank you for listening! I imagine that tune with rockin' guitars and bangin' drums


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

I honestly believe that you should primarily view and critique your video prior to releasing it for public display. If you are totally 90-100% happy with your result, then so be it and release it. If not, re- do it until you are totally happy with the result. Remember, first impressions are always paramount. I for one am a “perfectionist” on my work and if I’m not at least 90% satisfied I will re- record the tracks that can be better (nothing is 100%). This resulted in a project that had me interviewed on “Voice of America” and was invited to perform at six soccer stadiums in Europe . You have talent, now all you have to do is tweak it. I believe that you do have a good ear... so don’t be lazy saying that it’s “good enough as it is” - if you do, then enjoy entertaining only those in your sphere (nothing wrong with that). If you want the chance to go further, then be the biggest and most honest critic of yourself (that’s what I had to do). One more suggestion (and this truly is GOLD)... think of a topic, idea or subject that nobody else has either thought of or sung about ... now we’re talking!!!! This is something I have recently thought about and have come up with three ideas personally that I have share with a few with their double “thumbs up”- but now besides finishing off the lyrics, I must come up with a non- generic melody. Anyway, it’s good to see talent on this site and once in a while I like to offer something constructive to help as we all have opinions (whether or not it is appreciated or not). Good luck with your musical projects and I await to hear some more from you. Cheers!!!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> I've recognized I just woodshed WAAAAAY too much to the point I just don't release anything...
> This way, I can keep getting better


Same here. 

If it has to be perfect nothing will ever happen. In music, in work, in life. 

"I am always trying something different, that's why I make so many mistakes." -- Hendrix. 

I get three try's. If I can't nail it, I leave it for later. And yes, it often comes back to life when "I try something different". 

Perfection & repetition is not an option for me. Although others thrive on it with great success.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

I hear something good here. The song chordal arrangement is very good. Chord choices and voicings are what keeps the song interesting for me and draws me in. Your lyrical melody meshes great with the chord structure.
As previously mentioned your vocals just have to be tweaked out of the flat zone. If you can't get there do to vocal range limits and your intention is to record this song for release or to shop around as a demo I would suggest hiring a professional vocalist to bring this song where it needs to be.

Also, consider putting a copyright tag on your videos when posting as there are many thieves lurking in the wings of the music industry waiting to steal someones creativity and hard work. If need be now or in the future invest in consulting with an entertainment lawyer to protect your artistic creations against infringement.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Harsh honesty or if you don't have anything nice to say, say nothing at all.....

I'm going to go for harsh honesty because I wish someone had said it to me when I was starting out and you seem like someone who wants to have a career in music.

You're not a lead singer. You obviously have a passion for music and songwriting so keep doing it but if I were you I would find a good singer and collaborate with them. Keep writing.

I hope you take no offense by this.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Midnight Rider said:


> I hear something good here. The song chordal arrangement is very good. Chord choices and voicings are what keeps the song interesting for me and draws me in. Your lyrical melody meshes great with the chord structure.
> As previously mentioned your vocals just have to be tweaked out of the flat zone. If you can't get there do to vocal range limits and your intention is to record this song for release or to shop around as a demo I would suggest hiring a professional vocalist to bring this song where it needs to be.
> 
> Also, consider putting a copyright tag on your videos when posting as there are many thieves lurking in the wings of the music industry waiting to steal someones creativity and hard work. If need be now or in the future invest in consulting with an entertainment lawyer to protect your artistic creations against infringement.
> ...


Thanks!  Yeah, gonna working hard on singing this better. And yeah the copyright thing has definitely been on my mind. I actually have a session I'm attending this week to learn more about that.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Guncho said:


> Harsh honesty or if you don't have anything nice to say, say nothing at all.....
> 
> I'm going to go for harsh honesty because I wish someone had said it to me when I was starting out and you seem like someone who wants to have a career in music.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Sorry gonna ignore that. My singing needs work for sure, especially for this song yes. But I don't ascribe to labels such as lead singer. I sing the songs I write and that's how I play music. That's just that. 

No offense intended either. Just truth.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Sunny1433 said:


> Hmmm. Sorry gonna ignore that. My singing needs work for sure, especially for this song yes. But I don't ascribe to labels such as lead singer. I sing the songs I write and that's how I play music. That's just that.
> 
> No offense intended either. Just truth.


I played in original bands in Vancouver and Toronto for seven years and "tried to make it". We had no success and at 30 I packed it in. I always sang my songs in every band I was in. I was in a band with two people who sang their songs (me being one of them) and we were in the studio for the first time. After the session the engineer was giving me a ride home and I asked him, "Who's a better singer? Me or the other guy?" He thought about it for a moment and then said, "You're technically a better singer but his voice is more interesting". Wow kind of hard to hear but I knew it was true. I kept singing my songs though. The point is that looking back, if I had pursued being a songwriter, guitarist and backup singer in a band perhaps I would have had a career in music. I chose to sing my own songs and possibly as a result, I did not. I wish someone had told me this when I was your age so I'm telling you. Do with it what you will.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

you have been given some great advice by some of the folks here.
it is difficult to sing and play at the same time.

i am not a good singer but i enjoy singing and playing music.
having a wide vocal range is important but phrasing, timing and maintaining pitch are more so.

i stumbled on a trick years ago, i recorded vocal takes of songs with no instruments. i did this when i was fresh .... no singing or playing before .

i then listened back to figure out what keys i was singing in. 

good luck with your music


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Did another one. A cover this time. Better audio


----------

